# Does this sound like IBS to you?



## 14315 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm 32 and I think I've been suffering from IBS for years. I heard about IBS a few months ago and I thought to myself, gee, that sounds like me. I suffer from "C" and "D" symptoms. When I am stressed, whether it be good or bad stress, I suffer from "D" symptoms. When I am depressed, but not anxious, I tend to suffer from "C" symptoms. To make matters worse, I am an attorney who litigates, and as we all know, being in court and arguing all the time is inherently stressful. I have taken antidepressants in the past for depression, but I have been off psychotropic meds for several years now. I am seriously considering trying psychotropic meds again because I am tired of feeling anxious and/or depressed and/or suffering from what sounds like IBS much of the time. Do you all find that your anxiety triggers "D" symptoms?


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

You need to see a doctor for an IBS diagnosis. We would just be guessing.


----------



## 21781 (Nov 6, 2006)

does mine sound like ibs or uc....i have had upper scope and lower scope and hydra scan everything is ok,well i had two bleeding polpys in stomach and small ones he left ,none cancer!Colon scope showed inflamtion he said he thought i had uc put me on predizone mean while ,while on predizone test came back neg..it started a while back with nor color stool but yellow in water in toliet.and on paper really yellow even neon.Thought it was gall bladder,,but it wasnt!I eat and have to run to bathroom ,gas ,more so in the morning.But the cramps sometimes is like labor .I feel sick at stomach and i take phenergan alot.I take nexium 40 mg a day!If i dont i wake up at a bout 3 am with like an acid that is burning my throat.I start coughing the next day my throat burns.I cant stop taking nexium they even put me on prtonix 40 twice a day ,dont work!I cant go out and eat anymore because i have to run to bathroom really soon after,so i just tell my family go on with out me.I am now on xanx for panic attacks and nerves stomach all the time,for no reason.I sometimes feel my stmach tensed up.I get really nerves the d gets really bad and cramps.I just feel bad all the time i havent ate in couple of days,dont really care iof i do i hate food.And it hates me!Doc said to try xifain to see if it is some kind of infection.Still on it and still have yellow stool and burning in stomach like i can feel acid dripping in.I have been on everyweb site trying to find help.I have got alot of info.They are testing me for zoller ellison and celiac ...they have looked at everything.i am so tired of it,do you feel sick at stomach and lose weight from lack of eating with ibs?


----------

